# Yahoo Problems?



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Is anyone else having problems with Yahoo? All my tool bars have disappeared, I have no back arrow, all my favorites and bookmarks are gone my start button is even gone. I don't have an icon to check my mail. I have done a restore, ran a scan, checked my device manager (no yellow ?), anyone have any suggestions?

I am running XP pro, and firefox.


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

Is your Javascript enabled? Options, Options, Content, enable Javascript...


----------

